# Where oh where have my gigabyte's gone...



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Found them...

Restore points. Nearly 30 of them.

All gone now.

Except one.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Yup. That is one of the "features" of vista....allowing you to go back a point in time. What mosts people don't realize is that every major change(install/reinstall/remove software) results in a new restore point.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I knew it created them. i just wasn't aware of how many it saved and much space it required.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I usually delete the partition and reformat.

Yeah...the restore points are annoying sometimes.


----------

